# Wheat Of The Week - 'spelt'



## Chris (1/11/07)

Time to plug Spelt.

from here

Spelt (Triticum spelta) is a hexaploid species of wheat. Spelt was an important staple in parts of Europe from the Bronze Age to medieval times; it now survives as a relict crop in Central Europe and has found a new market as a health food. Spelt is sometimes considered a subspecies of the closely related species common wheat (T. aestivum), in which case its botanical name is considered to be Triticum aestivum subsp. spelta.

I find it a fuller, more satisfying wheat flavour, like in this recipe

So whos used it and what secrets can you share?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Stuster (1/11/07)

Great timing.  

I just received the Farmhouse ale yeast Wyeast 3726 (thanks David :super: ) which is apparently from Brasserie Blaugies who make that Saison d'Epeautre. (Did you try that BTW? Here?)

I can get some spelt from the local hippie shop, so I'm set. I was planning on making something simple with the yeast first though, and use the spelt for a second beer, but you've given me the kick up the backside I needed to be adventurous.  Will report back on how it went.


----------



## Screwtop (1/11/07)

The reason Spelt was left behind is because T aestivum's other subs had a higher yield, could be grown in many more climates/soil types and was higher in Gluten/Protien and so made better bread. For bread making you could group Spelt and Rye flour together, but the flavour is much different.


----------



## Chris (1/11/07)

So 3726 is the right yeast for Brasserie Blaugies, cheers Stuster, I'll have to get some.
I got the idea from Farmhouse ales and their run down of Saison dpeatre, saw spelt in gaganis and thought, why not? It was a hit with everyone, even with T-58, so Im now hooked and have 2kg of spelt waiting in the cupboard for the next brew day.

Edit:
Thanks Screwtop

2nd edit:
It is also is great (and tasty) for home made egg pasta, as its a 'strong dough'.


----------



## Stuster (1/11/07)

I've seen a number of places that (well, it's the homebrew mythology anyway  ) that the yeast comes from Blaugies. I got it from NNL and they mail it out. They should still have some. I saw that recipe in Farmhouse ales as well. Luckily I've got some Styrians as well. So perfect, I'll have to do it.  

If you liked spelt, you might like rye as well (if you haven't used it already), malted preferably.


----------

